# Front diff seal



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Anyone got the number off the seal itself,not the part number to buy it from kawi. I got a partial BH63502.Going to see if my company can cross reference these seals. We deal with lots of gear boxes and seals.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Im in the car and will see if i can get it for when i get home in about 20 mins


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

man i cant find jack.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

I got my company to order some seals. When they come in I will let yall know how good they do. Man,they cost no were near what kawi sells them for.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Definatly interested on how they do, if they do better than the OEM seals, I would be interested in some of those seals.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

If you get the part # off the seal, I can cross reference it.

Kawie does not make the seal itself, so the part number on it will/should be different than the OEM #.

When I did the seal under the secondary, I cross referenced it and used a Napa seal with no problems.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I have never had a prob using NAPA seals:bigok: I have seen them go through some severe stuff and not leak unless the seal is just ripped out


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

SKF seals, so good quality.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I can get you the number off a rear seal!
i will do that when i get home. I'm interested in seeing how other seals work.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Just found out my company cant get the same seal. We are a mm off. Here is the specs on the kawi seal. 62 ID by 81 OD.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Boy was I off on the seal number.Bought a new one today and got the right number off of it.BH6356E. NOK i guess is the maker.


----------

